# Ahora problemas con la migración systemd [Solved]

## natrix

Hola otra vez a todos!!

Me apareció un nuevo problema al actualizar el núcleo, pero ahora con “systemd”. Cada vez que ejecuto “systemctl status” salé lo siguiente:

```
# systemctl status

Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager.
```

Aproveché l actualización del núcleo para hacer la migración RC-systemd.

Vengo siguiendo el hilo de abajo pero no logro dar con la clave:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-971084-start-0.html

Aquí le paso algunas salidas que podrían servir

```
/var/log/messages
```

http://pastebin.com/GrX2195e

```
# ls -d  /etc/systemd/system/*/*  

/etc/systemd/system/getty.target.wants/getty@tty1.service  /etc/systemd/system/multi-user.target.wants/remote-fs.target
```

 *Quote:*   

> # systemctl -a list-unit-files

 

http://pastebin.com/e2Y3Yud1

Cualquier ayuda será bienvenida!!!Last edited by natrix on Wed Feb 05, 2014 12:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Parece que dbus no está arrancado: 

```
# systemctl start dbus.service
```

----------

## natrix

Gracias por tu respuesta, qulosaq!!!

Parece que no es eso:

```
# systemctl start dbus.service

Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager.

```

----------

## pelelademadera

uff, un pajaso, para que te pasaste a systemd?

un revdep-rebuild?

es realmente doloroso el transpaso, yo me pase hara 20 dias, y me perdi una tarde, realmente no vale la pena ni ahi el cambio, pero bueno...

el kernel lo compilaste como corresponde?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> uff, un pajaso, 

 

si lo que quieres decir es "payaso", ese tipo de comentarios sobran creo yo.

 *Quote:*   

> # systemctl status 
> 
> Failed to get D-Bus connection: No connection to service manager.

 

parece que no estás ejecutando systemd, asgúrate con un cat /proc/1/comm 

saluetes

----------

## natrix

Hola:

Respondiendo a "pelelademadera": migré a systemd por ser un requisito de la actualización de KDE, y por lo que vi en este mismo foro también lo pide gnome. Leí la comparación del handbook y me anime a cambiarlo. Afortunadamente no tuve demasiadas complicaciones salvo por esto y algunas cosas más puntuales que todavía no me puse de lleno hasta ver esto.

Por lo otro lado, parece que systemd está bien:

```
# cat /proc/1/comm

init
```

De la compilación del kernel me quedó esta duda: en el manual hace mención de está instrucción pero no se si usarla. 

```
genkernel --udev --lvm
```

Sobre todo con el argumento "--udev", y no encontré mucha información sobre el tema.

Alguna idea de por dónde seguir?

Gracias!!!!

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ser un requisito de la actualización de KDE

 

está seguro ? No uso kde pero que yo sepa systemd es una dependencia incondicional en gnome en gentoo, no en kde.

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /proc/1/comm 
> 
> init
> 
> 

 

pues eso, no estás ejecutando systemd. 

Modifica tu grub ( o lo que uses) para que cargue systemd y reinicia.

de genkernel ni idea, nunca lo he usado. 

En principio tienes simplemente que recompilar el kernel con las opciones de la guía y listo. 

Si te pide en la guía que ejecutes genkernel con esos argumentos simplemente sigue las instrucciones.

saluetes

----------

## natrix

Gringo, lo hiciste otra vez!!!!!

Primero que todo un errata mía, KDE no necesita systemd. Mi confusión vino a causa de que el error salto al mismo tiempo en que actualice kde.

Con respecto al problema de iniciar systemd, efectivamente el error estaba en el grub, más específico en el grub2: Yo utilizaba:

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"
```

Cuando en realidad debo usar:

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="real_init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"
```

por usar genkernel-next . Algún día voy a tener que madurar y hacerlo manual, jeje

Nuevamente gracias!!!!!

----------

